# Meeting new pups



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I went to our groomer today to pick up some MAGIC detangler (this stuff is great, it really is magic!) ...

Anyway, while she got me the stuff, she had a little Malt on her grooming table so I went to say 'hello' ... I offered this little one my hand to sniff, and I didn't want to scare her ..... so I offered her my hand facing palm down while I talked to her .... is this right or wrong?

THEN, as I was getting in my car to leave, another lady arrived - well, this car arrived, and I watched the driver get 1, then 2 pups out of the car while she was still in the car ... then while she was still getting pup #3 out of the car, pup # 2 slipped its collar & started to make a getaway! I got out of my car to help, but I just strolled over there (I didn't want to run & make things worse) .... she handed me a handful of leashes, which I just held onto for dear life, while she managed to get pup # 2 back in its collar & lead ..... pup # 1 & 3 were barking at me in the mean time ... I crouched down to their level, and again, offered the top of my hand ... they eventually stopped barking at me, and let me pet them.

Do you offer a pup your palm up or down?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, palm down. That way they don't see it as a threat. If you watch the dog shows often
you will see a judge offer their hand to the dog on the table palm down before checking
the bite.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've also seen shows where trainers recommend getting down on their level and once they've sniffed the back of your hand, to stroke the fur on their chest. I think the theory is raising your hand above their head to pet their head could be frightening if they aren't too sure of you yet.


----------

